# Ferment Faster Please! Skeeter Pee



## Joedaddy (Aug 6, 2010)

I followed the directions perfectly and used an Apricot slurry as my starter. I started at 1.070 a week ago and it got down to 1.050 yesterday so I added some more nutrient and energizer and the last bottle of lemon juice. Fermentation looked like it was stuck. No bubbles or fizz at all and I am leaving on vacation next week for a couple of weeks. I want to make sure this gets in my secondary before I leave. So I had a peach batch also going and I threw a cup of that stuff in there. This morning it looks like fermentation is active again. Hopefully it will finish by Wednesday....


----------



## Julie (Aug 6, 2010)

Joedaddy said:


> I followed the directions perfectly and used an Apricot slurry as my starter. I started at 1.070 a week ago and it got down to 1.050 yesterday so I added some more nutrient and energizer and the last bottle of lemon juice. Fermentation looked like it was stuck. No bubbles or fizz at all and I am leaving on vacation next week for a couple of weeks. I want to make sure this gets in my secondary before I leave. So I had a peach batch also going and I threw a cup of that stuff in there. This morning it looks like fermentation is active again. Hopefully it will finish by Wednesday....



Hi Joedaddy,

It should be ready for the secondary but Wednesday but if not and you are leaving put it in it will not hurt it


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 6, 2010)

Joedaddy make sure you get a lot of air mixed in there. Even stir 2, 3 times per day to help the yeast.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2010)

If for some reason it doesnt ferment out put in in carboy if it isnt or at least get it under airlock to prevent oxidation. This wine is very high in acid and can sometimes be problematic due to the acidity.


----------



## Joedaddy (Aug 8, 2010)

It is cooking now. Lotsa foam and bubbles. Down to 1.030 so I should be able to carboy it on Wednesday. I need it in the carboy in the cold room before I leave so the fruit flies won't get in it. They are pesky in my warm fermenting room.


----------

